# Alternatives to HSG



## Ladylion

Hi there,

I hope I am in the right place for this question.

I'm looking for alternative scans to HSG. I went for my scan recently but the doctor was unable to carry it out. I have a retroverted womb and it seems as a result she could not reach my uterus to fill it with liquid. She said that my uterus was too high. I was aware of my womb position because smears are always a challenge.

There was a suggestion of an alternative Laparoscopy but I want to know if this is the only option I have. The NHS is great but a little slow. So I would like to help myself a little. 

I am considering going private for some scans but of course it's expensive so I'm looking for reasonable options. 

p.s if anyone knows of good insurance companies that I can use for scan and if it is possible to be insured for fertility in the UK (which I doubt) please let me know.


----------



## Nise

What a frustrating situation to be in. I'm afraid I don't really have any direct answers for you but maybe if you haven't already you could get your doctor to refer you to a fertility specialist and they may well be able to help. It is time consuming I know, but if you already know a bit about yourself then that can cut down the time. Good luck to you, I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## skye2010

As far as I know the insurance companies in the UK do not get involved in anything to do with fertility, pregnancy or delivery. Any illness related, they just wouldn't touch. The only way to go around it is that if your GP would write a letter saying that it is a general health issue and he needs to investigate for your health not for conception. And I'm not sure for what sort of treatments can they do that. Your GP should know better about this so perhaps you can talk to them for advice. 
A friend of mine had pain in her legs due to strain after 2 pregnancies. She had to get this letter from her GP to be able to have physiotherapy on her insurance.


----------



## Ladylion

skye2010 said:


> As far as I know the insurance companies in the UK do not get involved in anything to do with fertility, pregnancy or delivery. Any illness related, they just wouldn't touch. The only way to go around it is that if your GP would write a letter saying that it is a general health issue and he needs to investigate for your health not for conception. And I'm not sure for what sort of treatments can they do that. Your GP should know better about this so perhaps you can talk to them for advice.
> A friend of mine had pain in her legs due to strain after 2 pregnancies. She had to get this letter from her GP to be able to have physiotherapy on her insurance.

I guess I already knew but was hoping that someone could tell me I was wrong. Arrh well I guess that's just the way it is.


----------



## Ladylion

I took the initiative and called the hospital and they said that they were not surprised the hsg didn't work. I'm waiting for my details to be passed back to them and then they said that they will arrange a Laparoscopy. I looked at getting it done privately but was quickly put off by the price of £2000. So I guess I'll have to wait for the NHS to give a date. I will be chasing them so that they don't forget me!


----------



## skye2010

Waiting for NHS is really very stressfull. I wonder if they make u wait for so long so that in case u would fall pregnant while waiting you would never come back and they would save the cost. Good luck Ladylion.


----------



## Tomo

Hi Ladylion,

Sorry to hear your problem with the HSG. I saw this today and thought it might be of some interest. Not sure how it would down with your hospital; suggesting that they use a different technique though!
https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cui

Tomo, that was a really interesting article. I couldn't complete my HSG, and the only other option I was given was a Laparoscopy. It was interesting to read about another method of doing the test.:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs-G

Just to let you know, my lap and dye didn't take too long at all, it was more the appointment after the HSG that took the time, all in all I've been impressed by the speed of the NHS, started with FS about 9-10 months ago and now got my first IVF appointment next week.


----------

